# Nuova Simonelli Premier 2grp problem :(



## Phil Jaimes (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello all

Just wondered if anyonr had come across this problem before

I have a 10 year old Nouva Simonelli Premier 2grp.

Today, totally out of the blue, I press single espresso button on group 1 and both groups start up? this happens on all the buttons and also if i press any button on grp 2, both groups start up.

Any ideas what the fault is? a remedy? or how to factory reset the dosage pcb?

Thank You

Phil


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the main ECU is faulty.

However, before you shell out a few hundred notes for a new ECU, try the following:

* Make sure the m/c is switched off (trip the circuit breaker, etc)

* Open up the ECU box (the black box lurking inside, usually to one side of the boiler) & check the fuse(s)

* Unplug each connector in the ECU & clean the pins (use methylated spirit); allow to dry & refit

* Do the same with the touchpad ribbon cable connectors.

* Have a poke about the above wiring to see if any cables are earthing or shorting against each other

Hopefully the cleanup will be successful !

There's no "factory reset" option on these ECUs(pcb): You just reprogram the unit via the touchpads:

* The LH touchpad is the master. It copies new settings to the RH pad via the ECU

* Press & hold the LH manual / star button until all the pad' lights come on - you're now in the program

* Quickly press the desired cup button to start the brew

* Press the same button to stop the brew.

* Press the manual button to exit the program.

* Switch m/c off, count up to 5, switch m/c back on.

* (NB Some of the above light signals may vary a bit - don't worry - if you don't press the desired cup button, the program exits back to old settings automatically)


----------



## Phil Jaimes (Oct 22, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Looks like the main ECU is faulty.
> 
> However, before you shell out a few hundred notes for a new ECU, try the following:
> 
> ...


Thank You.

I am on that right now and will let you know how it goes


----------



## Phil Jaimes (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr Espressotechno, if you are ever in my area, please be sure to look me up. Dinner will be on me









I did exactly what you said and it was a bit of crud bridging the fuses of group 1 and group 2.

Gave the ECU a good clean and all is GREAT

Thank You


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No problemo !

PS I'm in haggisland.


----------

